# (Moved from SMO section) Best time for giveaway?



## Brute650i

*THREAD MOVED FROM THE SUBSCRIBING MEMBERS ONLY SECTION TO THE GENERAL FORUM WITH BRUTE650i'S PERMISSION*


*CONTEST RULES AND SIGN UP CLICK HERE*




So let's have a vote on what the best time and best way to do it. 

For example give it to the 1st to pm me or xth person. Or maybe place a hidden link somewhere and 1st to tell me where it is wins.

Just give me some ideas the giveaway won't be until after the 5th so you have some time to give your opinions


----------



## DaBrute

How bout for the first to post....COOOL IDEA  
ahhh **** i got to wait till the 5th


----------



## Masher

Second post.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

lest just say i win and get it over with now :bigok:


----------



## wood butcher

ya know it really all depends on whatcha givin away there buddy :thinking:


----------



## Brute650i

08greenbrute is disqualified from winning ha ha just messing with ya. 

I'm not sure if I should tell or let it be a surprise. Decisions decisions?!?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

You should just give it to me and end this madness!!! lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

if I'm disqualified than drillers is too lol


----------



## mrkd1

Make it a surprize till after it's new owner is picked.
Don't much matter how you choose best story/picture/help/postings or just take a number out of a hat and go down the list and choose.


----------



## DaBrute

what ya really need is my address,so you can send me that new muzzy pro your giving away ....right? Tehehe .....seriously have your ppl call my ppl and we'll set up the shipping info...lololol

oh almost forgot ...happy new years / merry x-mas and all that stuff  buddy! Pal! Bro


----------



## IBBruin

The best time would be about two minutes after you PM me and let me know how to win!


----------



## 850PoPo

The hidden link sounds fun you could always edit one of your old post and paste it that would be a good challenge.


----------



## Brute650i

I was thinking about that but I could only do my post unless I got a insider to edit anyones post


----------



## phreebsd

i can do dat. 


i can create a hidden page if needed. we had a contest like that once and the winner page had a email link that filled in a special subject.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=sherlock


----------



## IBBruin

The e-mail link is still active on that page so I filled it out. I just got notification that I won! What did I win anyway?


----------



## wood butcher

i think i need to win cuz i had a bad christmas. i got nothing , not even a phone call from my loving children . so i need some love guys


----------



## Masher

I won! I won!


----------



## Big D

If you're going to put something in a past post, just don't do it in the one with the naked ladies... 'cause I'm not going there


----------



## Masher

Did someone say naked ladies? I thought my super sensitive naked laday alarm went off.


----------



## snipe523

You could always just create a new thread topic and pick a number at random. Whoever's post is that number post in that topic is the winner.


----------



## KMKjr

Sell tickets for a buck and give the $$ to a charity.


----------



## Masher

I vote for a Krystal burger eating contest. Who ever can stuff the most soggy burgers down their pie hole in 15 minutes gets the prize. If you blow groceries you are disqualified.


----------



## Brute650i

KMKjr said:


> Sell tickets for a buck and give the $$ to a charity.


Either to charity or to the site for maintenance wouldn't be a bad idea but how would the drawing be done?

I like the idea of keeping it free but I'm up for any ideas


----------



## bruteman

Paypal I like the idea of a raffle and give the money back to the forum thats pretty cool man :rockn:


----------



## Masher

All proceeds go toward a sweet waterbong for the next meet and greet.


----------



## phreebsd

im down for that one!


----------



## Bootlegger

Masher said:


> All proceeds go toward a sweet waterbong for the next meet and greet.


Did you say WaterBong? :greatgooglymoogly: Where is this next meet and greet?


----------



## DaBrute

Did someone say "WaterBong"? i think my ultra sensitive Bong meter went off. LOL


----------



## KMKjr

brute650i said:


> Either to charity or to the site for maintenance wouldn't be a bad idea but how would the drawing be done?
> 
> I like the idea of keeping it free but I'm up for any ideas


You can purchase #'s and get a mod (or someone who did not buy a ticket) to draw them.....last one out wins and makes it fun cause you post the numbers on the site and we can watch everyone cry when there number is drawn!!

I've done several on a softball site I'm on for fundraisers.

And yes, $$ for site maintenace sounds like a good idea!!

Get the sponsors involved and make it an annual thing.

Or also could make it a not so silent online auction....they can get funny too!!

Seen a softball go for $50.00 for a charity ball tournament but the guy who lost had to use it in a game, hit a homer and then sign it....it was too funny as hell cause it took almost a month for buddy to hit one.


----------



## KMKjr

Bootlegger said:


> Did you say WaterBong? :greatgooglymoogly: Where is this next meet and greet?





DaBrute said:


> Did someone say "WaterBong"? i think my ultra sensitive Bong meter went off. LOL


You can put "water" in a bong?


----------



## sweeper

I really need to be at the next meet and greet!!!


----------



## Yesterday

Masher said:


> All proceeds go toward a sweet waterbong for the next meet and greet.


Yes.


----------



## Brute650i

Poll added at top of page. The poll will close on sunday.

The only other thing is should I tell before or let it be a surprise?


----------



## Masher

For a buck or for free it should be a surprise. If it were for more money or not free I think I would like to know what I was bidding on.


----------



## Brute650i

For someone who loves to let her eat it will definitely be worth a dollar.:rockn:


----------



## Masher

Cool, make sure you put Phree in charge of the funds for site maintenance and meet and greet fun.


----------



## phreebsd

:woot:


----------



## IBBruin

I voted for the $1 thing but I would think Mod's would not be allowed to play. It would sure look fishy if Mod won.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> I voted for the $1 thing but I would think Mod's would not be allowed to play. It would sure look fishy if Mod won.


yeah unfortunately I think we'll have to exclude ourselves from the contest  But thats ok, We'll just have us some special staff shirts made!!! :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> yeah unfortunately I think we'll have to exclude ourselves from the contest  But thats ok, We'll just have us some special staff shirts made!!! :rockn:


That's what I'm tawkin bout!


----------



## phreebsd

i need more kids shirts. that's the only shirt omelet wants to wear. 
she sees mine (i wear one 99% of the time) and says she wants hers.


----------



## Brute650i

i still need to order me one. I have been meaning to for a while and never got around to doing it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i voted fot the $1 and the drawing


----------



## wood butcher

hey i wanna play too , but a shirt would settle me down !!!!!:rockn:


----------



## Masher

Wood does it butt naked...


----------



## wood butcher

only on a full moon


----------



## Masher

BaaaaAAAAaaRRRrrrOOOoooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## FABMAN

I like the keep the loot for the next meet and greet. I still am not likely to show up to one do to how far away it most likely will be, but love the idea.


----------



## drtyTshrt

$8.00 is not going to go along way for site maintance or a meet and greet,but my odds of winning are better.


----------



## Brute650i

Very true we have a lot Moe subscribers than that. They need to come out of hiding


----------



## phreebsd

we could make this sweeter and throw in more stuff!
i can look around and see what i have.


----------



## IBBruin

Phree, we should move this from the SM section to the general forum and let them see what they're missing out on. The "give away" will only be available to SM's in the SM only section.


----------



## phreebsd

I think that would be a good idea. 
OP (brute650i) - do you agree to have the thread moved as suggested by IBBruin?


----------



## Brute650i

thats fine with me whatever works. I got the unmentionable for free so it doesnt matter to me. 

you could add in that any new subscribing member will automatically be entered when they subscribe no extra will be added to be included in the give away


----------



## Masher

I'm ready to eat what did I win?


----------



## KMKjr

I'll take $20.00 worth!!


----------



## Masher

Send it to Phree via Pay Pal. Make sure not to miss the next meet and greet either.


----------



## gpinjason

so only subscribing members can play? I've been wanting to subscribe for a while now anyway...


----------



## Masher

No, it's open to everyone I believe. That's why it was moved out of that section for more participation.


----------



## gpinjason

oh I thought it was to drum up more subscribing members... :flames:


----------



## Masher

We will have to wait on the powers that be to chime in. Join up and you are in or pay and you are in. Don't know exactly where it sits currently.


----------



## IBBruin

It's all just kinda being thrown out there right now. When this was in the SMO section I mentioned that it was going to be for subscribers only. Actually it started out as one SM asking a question. He is the one with whatever it is he is going to give away so it's really up to him. Everything else (the MIMB stuff) was kinda just tacked on to his original post.


----------



## Masher

Yep, I'm ready to win.


----------



## Brute650i

UMMMMMM?!?!?!?!?!?!? 

we have 4 options i guess. The first will hopefully raise more money and get more subscribers to help upkeep the forum. 

1. Any new subscriber will be entered into the drawing and old subscribers pay $1

2. Any body who pays $1 

3. Any new subscriber will be entered into the drawing and old subscribers pay nothing (they have already paid there dues)

4. Non subscribers pay $1 and subscribers nothin

Phreebsd you wanna join in an give your opinion or any of the mods

just trying to get the most people joined in on this so itll able to support the forum. but if not we could always let it be free


----------



## IBBruin

Masher said:


> Yep, I'm ready to win.



I don't think it matters to you who gives away what, you just want it! :haha:


----------



## Brute650i

send a big box of dog poo and see if he wants to win anything again. whats funny is he doesnt know what it is.


----------



## Masher

"You will eat that cat poo!" No, I'm not going to eat cat ****.


----------



## Brute650i

Is that off of step brothers


----------



## DaBrute

ok back to the topic at hand boy's....
Brute650i: my ppl still haven't been contacted about my prize yet  hope u didn't send word via canada post ,cause they are slower than dial up. hahaha
Really.....I'm good with any of the 4 options:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin

It's going to be up to the Admins to make this happen so we really need to hear from them.


----------



## wood butcher

i kinda thinkin u just need to make up ur mine and lets have it , i'm like a kid waitin on the candy store to open :aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd

i say let the contest be two part. find a hidden link AND only those who find it are entered to win from a random drawing. we can then take the userid's of all the entries and use a rand() function with a scale limited to max num of participants. that will give us our winner.


you might hint as to the retail value of the item. might enourage more participation.
if everyone wants the dollar route i can set that up to be clicky easy and be able to report all contestants after signup deadline.


----------



## Brute650i

Dollar amount ~ $30-35

So its a done deal then well go the route that phreebsd suggested just let me know what needs to be done on my end

How long is the hiddin link going to be open?


----------



## phreebsd

that's up to you. you can set all the timelines.


----------



## Chefdaveyboy

DaBrute....Dave man gotta put up pics of your ride dude...the pics you have shown me are SICK.. 

To all: If you need a great fabricator or ideas....DaBrute does some really really clean work...

Nice job so far on your machine mang, i wish i was more mechanically inclined so that my ideas could come more to life! Working on the air box cover now..

Evil Inside....Brilliant! Im such a tech junkie too..lmao

This site rules! Keep it up everyone! And send me a link to become a full member please! 

If anyone is living in northern Ontario like me and would like to start a meet and ride club, i would love to start one in the French River, Ontario.

Ciao for now! And we should donate a buck to this site!

Cheers,

Chef Dave


----------



## Brute650i

let's do it this way there are 2 ways to be entered into the drawing one is find the hidden link or you can pay a $1 if you don't fill like looking or can't find the link. 
Everyone will be assigned a number and randomly selected whichever is the last number drawn wins. 

You can only be entered into drawing once from each way. Example the maximum number of entries would be 2. once from hidden link and again for paying the $1. 

How long to run?

How does keep the link open until next Thursday, Paying will close on Friday, and drawing and winner announced on Saturday.


----------



## phreebsd

sounds good to me!


----------



## cojack

Wheres the "clicky" to pay? <STUPID p it read i after question ALL< ALL<STUPID>


----------



## FABMAN

phree how do i pay, and is the link open yet?


----------



## phreebsd

ah crap. one sec


----------



## bruteman

I never win but Im ready to donate :rockn:


----------



## cojack

"one sec"  ?


----------



## Brute650i

We are working on it. Well really phree is working on it.


----------



## Masher

Let her Eat Phree!


----------



## cojack

i know but i is so fun to pick on him once in a great while....and i can sit back and eat some


----------



## Brute650i

Contest Rules and Information

the hints are at the bottom!


----------



## phreebsd

we have our first entry! 
it was found in less than 20 minutes!


----------



## cojack

I don't understand this hiddin link thing so i donated...:thinking: guess you are saying you have to go back and read all the old post to find something different in them?:thinking: guess I have know idea what to look for


----------



## Masher

Yea, don't know if it's in his post or any post.


----------



## DaBrute

i ran those post and thread #'s every way, and came up with nuttin 
even went through all posts with a ? or ! at the end of em.


----------



## Brute650i

its any post

and i promise the numbers will work:bigok:


----------



## DaBrute

all posts have 5 numbers and all threads have 4, opposite of the hints.
I must be missing something?


----------



## Masher

The Jedi Mindtrick is on you grasshopper.


----------



## cojack

How about this...we donate twice for 2 entries for us not so smart guys and gals....


----------



## Brute650i

DaBrute said:


> all posts have 5 numbers and all threads have 4, opposite of the hints.
> I must be missing something?


you are correct they should be switched


----------



## 08GreenBrute

boy I'm dumb I'm confused as crap lol


----------



## DaBrute

Well after trying the numbers every which way for an hour, This "grasshopper" is calling it quits!


----------



## Brute650i

the t is suppose the be 4 #'s and p 5#'s

did you try it like that?


----------



## Masher

120 combinations


----------



## Brute650i

only 24


----------



## DaBrute

yup...tried them all, took me to about 5-6 diferent threads in total...no special link found  looks like this dumb **s is coughing up da cash! Can i pay $2 for two entries? or do i have to pay $1 twice?


----------



## Brute650i

hmm iffy were already trying to change rules.

lets stick with you can only pay for one entry and the other must be from finding the link. 

This is what the Hints are suppose to be.

- P = ##### 64066 (arrange in proper order) (what is P?)
- T = #### 4936 (again, arrange in proper order) (now, what is T?)


----------



## DaBrute

brute650i said:


> hmm iffy were already trying to change rules.
> 
> lets stick with you can only pay for one entry and the other must be from finding the link.
> 
> This is what the Hints are suppose to be.
> 
> - P = ##### 64066 (arrange in proper order) (what is P?)
> - T = #### 4936 (again, arrange in proper order) (now, what is T?)


sorry not trying to change any rules ,just didn't understand the max (2) entry rule , so you can have 1 entry from the $1 and one entry from finding the link?


----------



## Brute650i

i was being sarcastic but yeah one from money and one from hidden link.

This may change but we will see how its looking toward the end.


----------



## gpinjason

if you tried all the numbers, maybe you missed the link...


----------



## Brute650i

^^^ funny post


----------



## DaBrute

Found it like ten times and didn't even realize it:thinking:

Man.....i'm feeling slower than a retarded snail packing a three legged turtle through crunchy peanut butter!!


----------



## Brute650i

Did you go through the links cause I didn't get an email


----------



## BigIzzy

lol gettin mader than a 3 legged dog tryin too stand up on a frozen lake with this one, bahhhh


----------



## Brute650i

Ha ha


----------



## phreebsd

brute650i said:


> hmm iffy were already trying to change rules.
> 
> lets stick with you can only pay for one entry and the other must be from finding the link.
> 
> This is what the Hints are suppose to be.
> 
> - P = ##### 64066 (arrange in proper order) (what is P?)
> - T = #### 4936 (again, arrange in proper order) (now, what is T?)



Woops ill fix that. Im currently trying to get my daughter to sleep. On a side note, bama is whopppin the hell out of texas!


----------



## DaBrute

that was definatley tricky :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i

They were whipping them but there defense is falling apart. Gotta have a touchdown here to seal the deal


----------



## phreebsd

i fixed the hints!


----------



## Masher

time to eat


----------



## phreebsd

new hint added!


----------



## Masher

I just took a 4 pound dump.


----------



## Brute650i

That's nice to know but pics or it didn't happen! Something that astonishing needs to be documented


----------



## DaBrute

^^^^Hahaha


----------



## bruteman

just donated my dollar


----------



## phreebsd

I got you on the list bruteman!

everyone else.. c'mon ya sissies! find that link!! it's FREE!! and you get something nice!!


----------



## Brute650i

I can't believe that only 2 people have found the link so far.


----------



## phreebsd

im astonished too. the hints are good and the latest hint added (#4) is very helpful!
here folks here's the hints again!


Hints 
It WILL NOT be a period at the end of a sentence.
T = #### 4936 (arrange in proper order) (what is T?)
P = ##### 64066 (again, arrange in proper order) (now, what is P?)
When you can't see in the dark, shine some light. Even if you only have the high kind.


----------



## DaBrute

brute650i said:


> I can't believe that only 2 people have found the link so far.


 WOW if figured i was about the 20-30th.lol

Co'mon guy's u can do it!!!! * that last hint is pretty good


----------



## BigIzzy

it aint hidden in that members only section is it, cause I been searching for 2 days whenever I get a chance, and am getting more frustrated than a bald man getting a free sample of hair gel (no offence too the hair challanged)


----------



## phreebsd

no sir its publicly accessible area. anyone can get to it.


----------



## FABMAN

If I knew what "T" & "P" stood for then maybe id know what to do with the #'s


----------



## phreebsd

my grandma uses sewing thread while my brother is away on post with the army.


----------



## IBBruin

Just my guess but I'd say 

T = erhtda (unscramble)
P = stop (unscramble)


----------



## drtyTshrt

I found the page but I do not see a link to anything.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I found it I found it.


----------



## Brute650i

Did you follow the links cause I didn't get an email


----------



## drtyTshrt

I have not got an email yet. I followed the link and copied and pasted from an email address that I mainly use because I was not sure of the default email.
I told where the link was and how I found it.

Only 7 people have accessed the page since 11:30 am 12/9/2010


----------



## IBBruin

I got an e-mail from you but not sure if it's the correct one.


----------



## codyh

Donated the Uno, hope I win, but i have some bad luck, so artay:


----------



## phreebsd

congrats drtyTshrt!


----------



## Brute650i

so that makes 3 that have found it?


----------



## phreebsd

that's what i have on my list is 3.
you can see it in the other area.


----------



## DaBrute

How many enties do we have via the $1 ?
Cause i'm liking my odds so far on the link find 
Congrats DrtyT


----------



## drtyTshrt

I thought the find a link was pretty cool. I learned allot.


----------



## bruteman

Ok I give up but when this is over someone tell me where that dam link was I getting a headache looking for it


----------



## Brute650i

Keep up with this post as there may be some more hints put up. But the ones that are there are pretty good.



3 have found the link 
6 have paid the dollar


----------



## codyh

I'm one of the six huh, just making sure


----------



## drtyTshrt

Use the force Bruteman


----------



## DaBrute

Hint#5 ?




phreebsd said:


> my grandma uses sewing thread while my brother is away on post with the army.


----------



## drtyTshrt

Hint#5 ?


Quote:
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>Originally Posted by *phreebsd*  
_my grandma uses sewing thread while my brother is away on post with the army._

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
I saw that hint but got nothing from it


----------



## IBBruin

LOL


----------



## gpinjason

Yeah I like the odds on the hidden link also... :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

We need some more folks to play!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

well i donated because i cant find the other thing


----------



## phreebsd

as of right now, we have 11 votes in the bucket between 9 people.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i know what "T" is and what "P" is But i don't know were to actually search for the right sequence


----------



## Brute650i

^Good question


----------



## phreebsd

study the address bar!


----------



## Brute650i

Hint: If at first you don't succeed, try again 

Come on fellas keep us updated on how yall are comin along.


----------



## DaBrute

phreebsd said:


> study the address bar!


oooooooooh! Good one


----------



## Masher

Yea, I've been on the bar and got hits but none were right. Does the thread have more than one page?


----------



## drtyTshrt

move into the light Masher.


----------



## Brute650i

If you look and cannot see shine some light and all will be clear!


----------



## Brute650i

I have a good riddle that will help but may be a little to obvious so ill wait to post it


----------



## bruteman

I just want this to be over so you guys can explain all these hints and riddles


----------



## BigIzzy

SAME HERE!!! I dont care if I get entered, I just wanna know!


----------



## Brute650i

To find directions to an unknown place, what do you need to find your way?


----------



## drtyTshrt

A woman to tell you how to get there cause I aint asking for directions


----------



## Brute650i

^ha ha that wasn't what I was referring to but close


----------



## cojack

This is why 89.47% of people wanted to just Donate a $1.00....:aargh4:


----------



## DaBrute

brute650i said:


> I have a good riddle that will help but may be a little to obvious so ill wait to post it


Post it on the 17th. LOL


----------



## Bootlegger

some how I have missed all of this...lol


----------



## Masher

These riddles are going to drive me to drink.


----------



## Brute650i

cojack said:


> This is why 89.47% of people wanted to just Donate a $1.00....:aargh4:


Only 8 has paid so far


----------



## cojack

only 8 paid and 12 total......and yes i paid....and i would again for another entry:bigok:


----------



## Rocketman01

yay i found the hidden link


----------



## Brute650i

HINTS:


It WILL NOT be a period at the end of a sentence.
T = #### 4936 (arrange in proper order) (what is T?)
P = ##### 64066 (again, arrange in proper order) (now, what is P?)
When you can't see in the dark, shine some light. Even if you only have the high kind.
My grandma uses sewing thread while my brother is away on post with the army.
T = erhtda (unscramble)
P = stop (unscramble)
If you look and cannot see shine some light and all will be clear!
To find directions to an unknown place, what do you need to find your way?
Please send username along in the body of email when you find the link
Thanks, Brute650i


----------



## Rocketman01

well i went back and resent the emails with my user name in it sooo sorry for the double emails


----------



## gpinjason

I went ahead and paid the $1... I also paid for a subscription too so I'm good to go...


----------



## wood butcher

i dont know what yall are smokin but those hints don't make any sense to me . brent , i found it after u told me but other wise i would still be lost :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd

u gotta inhale the hints deep and hold them longer.
you will then get it.


----------



## IBBruin

I was going to say the same thing. I found the link but still couldn't make any sense out of most of the clues.


----------



## Brute650i

yall must not be to great at riddles

bruin and woodbutcher look in the admin section i wrote out what they are suppose to get from each hint.


----------



## FABMAN

Well I found it. But only one of the tips helped me. The rest I have no clue how they correlate


----------



## phreebsd

all will be explained.
you name is on both lists now.


----------



## phreebsd

here's the entries we have now. im putting them out here for the players to verify and see their odds. If you are not on here and should be let me know so i can go back thru emails to verify. Also if your entry count is wrong holler too.

I wrote this to be fair, balanced (every entry is equal power) and transparent. (it will report all the statistics (except odds for each player relative to his number of votes)


so here's what I have now..

The contest has: 21 players with a total number of 66 entries.

Contest Players were: 
Name---------(NumberOfEntries)
bruteman---------(10)
DaBrute---------(10)
cojack---------(9)
08BF650---------(4)
bayou_boy_22---------(4)
drtj---------(4)
woods---------(4)
goodtimes750---------(3)
brutally muddin---------(2)
drtyTshrt---------(2)
fabman---------(2)
gpinjason---------(2)
rocketman01---------(2)
08GreenBrute---------(1)
88rxn/a---------(1)
blackBeast---------(1)
codyh---------(1)
grizzlyadams---------(1)
lilbigtonka---------(1)
snipe523---------(1)
uppidycon---------(1)
 


and here's the full code for anyone to inspect..


Code:


[SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]SET [/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]NOCOUNT [/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ON[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]Create[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]table[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] #mimb_winners[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]([/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2]ID [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]int[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]identity[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]1[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2],[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]1[/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]),[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2]Name [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]varchar[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]25[/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver])[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver])[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]GO[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]INSERT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]INTO[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] #mimb_winners[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'gpinjason'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'drtyTshrt'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'rocketman01'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'lilbigtonka'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'fabman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'fabman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'blackBeast'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'codyh'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'dabrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'drtyTshrt'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'08GreenBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'gpinjason'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'rocketman01'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'DaBrute'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'brutally muddin'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'brutally muddin'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bruteman'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'snipe523'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'88rxn/a'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bayou_boy_22'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bayou_boy_22'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bayou_boy_22'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'bayou_boy_22'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'woods'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'woods'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'woods'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'woods'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'drtj'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'drtj'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'drtj'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'drtj'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'08BF650'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'08BF650'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'08BF650'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'08BF650'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'grizzlyadams'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'cojack'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'goodtimes750'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'goodtimes750'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]UNION[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]ALL[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]select[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]'goodtimes750'[/COLOR][/SIZE]
 
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]GO[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]declare[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2] @winnername [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]as[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]varchar[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]25[/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver])[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]declare[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @total_players [/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]int[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]declare[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver] @total_entries [/COLOR][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]int[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]set[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2] @total_players [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]=[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]Count[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver](*)[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]from [/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]Distinct[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] Name[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]from[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] #mimb_winners[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]peeps[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver])[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]set[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @total_entries [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]=[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]COUNT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2](*)[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]from[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] #mimb_winners[/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver])[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]set[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @winnername [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]=[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]top[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] 1 name [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]from[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] #mimb_winners [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]order[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]by[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]NewID[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]())[/COLOR][/SIZE]
 
 
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]PRINT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'The contest has: '[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]CAST[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]@total_players [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]as[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]varchar[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]2[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]))[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]' players '[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'with a total number of '[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]cast[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]@total_entries [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]as[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]varchar[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]3[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]))[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]' entries.'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]char[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]10[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]char[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]13[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'And the Winner is... '[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'--->> '[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @winnername [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]' <<--'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]char[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]13[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]char[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]13[/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver])[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'Contest Players were: '[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]char[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]13[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]char[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]10[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]char[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]13[/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver])[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'Name'[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]'---------(NumberOfEntries)'[/COLOR][/SIZE]
 
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]DECLARE[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] LIST_PLAYERS [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]Cursor[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]-- declare the cursor as type cursor[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]FOR[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]--gather a record set to put in the cursor[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]select[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] Name[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2],[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]COUNT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2](*)[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]as[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] [NumberOfEntries][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]from[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] #mimb_winners[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]group[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]by[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] Name[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]order[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]by[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]COUNT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2](*)[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]desc[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2],[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] Name [/SIZE][/COLOR]
 
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]Open[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] LIST_PLAYERS[/SIZE][/COLOR]
 
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]DECLARE[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @Name [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]varchar[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]25[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]),[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @entries [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]int[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]Fetch[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]NEXT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]FROM[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] LIST_PLAYERS [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]INTO[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @Name[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2],[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @entries [/SIZE][/COLOR]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]While[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]@@FETCH_STATUS[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]=[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] 0[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]BEGIN[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]PRINT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]cast[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]@name [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]as[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]varchar[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]'---------('[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]CAST[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]([/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2]@entries [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]as[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]varchar[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2])[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]+[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR][SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]')'[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]Fetch[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]NEXT[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]FROM[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] LIST_PLAYERS [/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]INTO[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @Name[/SIZE][SIZE=2][SIZE=2],[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] @entries [/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]END[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]CLOSE[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver] LIST_PLAYERS[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]DEALLOCATE[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] LIST_PLAYERS[/SIZE][/COLOR]
[SIZE=2][SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]GO[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2][COLOR=silver]drop[/COLOR][/SIZE][/SIZE][COLOR=silver][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]table[/SIZE][/SIZE][SIZE=2] #mimb_winners[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## phreebsd

i also wrote it like this.
its a javascript array. Then i pick a random element from that array.



PHP:


function pick_winner()
{
var names = new Array();
names[0] = "gpinjason";
names[1] = "DaBrute";
names[2] = "drtyTshrt" ;
names[3] = "rocketman01";
names[4] = "lilbigtonka";
names[5] = "fabman";
names[6] = "cojack";
names[7] = "fabman";
names[8] = "bruteman";
names[9] = "blackBeast";
names[10] = "codyh";
names[11] = "dabrute";
names[12] = "drtyTshrt";
names[13] = "08GreenBrute";
names[14] = "gpinjason";
names[15] = "rocketman01";
names[16] = "bruteman";
names[17] = "DaBrute";
names[18] = "DaBrute";
names[19] = "DaBrute";
names[20] = "DaBrute";
names[21] = "DaBrute";
names[22] = "DaBrute";
names[23] = "DaBrute";
names[24] = "DaBrute";
names[25] = "brutally muddin";
names[26] = "brutally muddin";
names[27] = "bruteman";
names[28] = "bruteman";
names[29] = "bruteman";
names[30] = "bruteman";
names[31] = "bruteman";
names[32] = "bruteman";
names[33] = "bruteman";
names[34] = "bruteman";
names[35] = "snipe523";
names[36] = "88rxn/a";
names[37] = "bayou_boy_22";
names[38] = "bayou_boy_22";
names[39] = "bayou_boy_22";
names[40] = "bayou_boy_22";
names[41] = "woods";
names[42] = "woods";
names[43] = "woods";
names[44] = "woods";
names[45] = "drtj";
names[46] = "drtj";
names[47] = "drtj";
names[48] = "drtj";
names[49] = "08BF650";
names[50] = "08BF650";
names[51] = "08BF650";
names[52] = "08BF650";
names[53] = "grizzlyadams";
names[54] = "cojack";
names[55] = "cojack";
names[56] = "cojack";
names[57] = "cojack";
names[58] = "cojack";
names[59] = "cojack";
names[60] = "cojack";
names[61] = "cojack";
names[62] = "goodtimes750";
names[63] = "goodtimes750";
names[64] = "goodtimes750";
names[65] = "uppidycon";
 
 
var randValue = Math.floor(Math.random() * names.length);
document.write('




And the winner is...
' 
    + names[randValue] 
    + '');
}




pick_winner();


----------



## 08GreenBrute

how are people getting more than 2 entries??


----------



## Yesterday

pay for more...


----------



## Masher

You have to know the man. Also known as the Green Eyed Devil.


----------



## phreebsd

08GreenBrute said:


> how are people getting more than 2 entries??


 
we changed the rule days ago.


----------



## phreebsd

Masher said:


> You have to know the man. Also known as the Green Eyed Devil.


 







http://www.clearchain.com/images/freebsd-devil.jpg


----------



## Brute650i

Contest ends today so make sure you get your entries in!!!!!
Last Hint/Riddle:

For those of you who do not know, I am not a rider nor a sponsor but I work with both to develop the best. I do not post except to inform of my latest product. I only promote the products that you will enjoy, not only mudders but all the extreme sports alike. 

*WHO AM I?*

**Once you know this it will lead you directly to the link**


----------



## phreebsd

BUMP!

ALL PLAYERS INSPECT THIS FOR ACCURACY!! we draw tomorrow!!

The contest has: 21 players with a total number of 66 entries.

Contest Players were: 
Name---------(NumberOfEntries)
bruteman---------(10)
DaBrute---------(10)
cojack---------(9)
08BF650---------(4)
bayou_boy_22---------(4)
drtj---------(4)
woods---------(4)
goodtimes750---------(3)
brutally muddin---------(2)
drtyTshrt---------(2)
fabman---------(2)
gpinjason---------(2)
rocketman01---------(2)
08GreenBrute---------(1)
88rxn/a---------(1)
blackBeast---------(1)
codyh---------(1)
grizzlyadams---------(1)
lilbigtonka---------(1)
snipe523---------(1)
uppidycon---------(1)


----------



## Brute650i

No one else looking for the link?


----------



## phreebsd

doesnt appear that anyone else is playin!


----------



## Brute650i

Thats disappointing nobody made use of the ridiculously easy hints that have been given!


----------



## phreebsd

sad 
imma head outside with xtreme velocity so i can get back in a hurry!


----------



## drtyTshrt

phreebsd said:


> sad
> imma head outside with xtreme velocity so i can get back in a hurry!


 Dang if I did not know any better I would say that sounds like a hint


----------



## Brute650i

Just make sure you stay away from any snow drifts, Id hate for you to not be found.


----------



## phreebsd

i would climb the highest of mountain peaks and traverse the deepest of mud holes five times to make it back to you guys!


----------



## DaBrute

^^^^Kinda gives ya that warm fuzzy feeling EH? tehehe


----------



## Brute650i

That is true love there Steve. Kinda sounds like that song by whoyamacallher


----------



## 08GreenBrute

how many more can i pay for?


----------



## wood butcher

dude yall are f-d in the head


----------



## phreebsd

9 u have 1 entry in the bucket

Name---------(NumberOfEntries)
bruteman---------(10)
DaBrute---------(10)
cojack---------(9)
08BF650---------(4)
bayou_boy_22---------(4)
drtj---------(4)
woods---------(4)
goodtimes750---------(3)
brutally muddin---------(2)
drtyTshrt---------(2)
fabman---------(2)
gpinjason---------(2)
rocketman01---------(2)
08GreenBrute---------(1)
88rxn/a---------(1)
blackBeast---------(1)
codyh---------(1)
grizzlyadams---------(1)
lilbigtonka---------(1)
snipe523---------(1)
uppidycon---------(1)


----------



## Brute650i

I still havent gotten any new person to email me saying they found it.

Tim why are we so messed up? I think we are the normal ones


----------



## wood butcher

dude i must be f-d in the head then , ur hints are out there man


----------



## Brute650i

ha ha just wait I have one more coming for ya.


This will be what every other member sees so it doesnt include the special things that mods/admins see!

Just for you woodbutcher!!!!

Take 2 steps forward and 1 step back, 3 step start and you must depart on to the next but get your check ready cause Where you land you must pay rent. the rents gonna be steep so you better pitch a tent 2 blocks down you found the spot. 1 step over and 2 steps down and look what I foun.


----------



## phreebsd

im norml for sure


----------



## Brute650i

just check out the wood butcher hint I made up for him


----------



## wood butcher

man i gotta quit drinkin cuz im lost as a white goose in a snow storm


----------



## wood butcher

yea yall are f-d up


----------



## Brute650i

Man just think what fun phree is gonna have when he does his contest! its gonna be so much fun. LMAO


Back to topic yall find the link with all this GREAT hints <big>Better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick</big> it should be like finding a needle in a hay stack.........ooops i meant to say finding sand at the beach but you catch my drift.


----------



## phreebsd

haha people arent getting these hints.


----------



## drtyTshrt

Take 2 steps forward and 1 step back, 3 step start and you must depart on to the next but get your check ready cause Where you land you must pay rent. the rents gonna be steep so you better pitch a tent 2 blocks down you found the spot. 1 step over and 2 steps down and look what I foun. 
Now this hint is not what I would call a hint, but a puzzle. The only way I could figure this one out is because I already knew the answer


----------



## Brute650i

It tells you where its at you just have to think outside the box


----------



## drtyTshrt

yeah pretty good puzzle. It does tell you where it is but like i said the only way I was able to figure it out is because i already knew where to look. I had to do allot of backtrackin.


----------



## Brute650i

Man oh man 

Anybody care to know where its at? Or should I just leave yall in the dark? Haha


----------



## phreebsd

again im throwing this out so the players can verify their correct number of entries in the contest!! transparency!! ill have the drawing on C-SPAN!!

Name---------(NumberOfEntries)
bruteman---------(10)
DaBrute---------(10)
cojack---------(9)
08BF650---------(4)
bayou_boy_22---------(4)
drtj---------(4)
woods---------(4)
goodtimes750---------(3)
brutally muddin---------(2)
drtyTshrt---------(2)
fabman---------(2)
gpinjason---------(2)
rocketman01---------(2)
08GreenBrute---------(1)
88rxn/a---------(1)
blackBeast---------(1)
codyh---------(1)
grizzlyadams---------(1)
lilbigtonka---------(1)
snipe523---------(1)
uppidycon---------(1)


----------



## bruteman

when do you plan on drawing the winner


----------



## phreebsd

bruteman said:


> when do you plan on drawing the winner


Contest will end and drawing will be held on January 16, 2010.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i sent a few more donation entries, a couple of them i forgot to add my forum name sorry


----------



## phreebsd

ok i will get you added in!


----------



## BigIzzy

when do we get too find out the hiding spot?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

ok thanks i sent 8 more so i think i have 9 all together


----------



## phreebsd

BigIzzy said:


> when do we get too find out the hiding spot?


1 entry in the contest. a random drawing will be held tomorrow morning.


----------



## phreebsd

current counts

The contest has: 21 players with a total number of 74 entries.

Name---------(NumberOfEntries)
bruteman---------(10)
DaBrute---------(10)
08GreenBrute---------(9)
cojack---------(9)
08BF650---------(4)
bayou_boy_22---------(4)
drtj---------(4)
woods---------(4)
goodtimes750---------(3)
brutally muddin---------(2)
drtyTshrt---------(2)
fabman---------(2)
gpinjason---------(2)
rocketman01---------(2)
88rxn/a---------(1)
blackBeast---------(1)
codyh---------(1)
grizzlyadams---------(1)
lilbigtonka---------(1)
snipe523---------(1)
uppidycon---------(1)


----------



## FABMAN

Good morning!! Where's my prize?!?!?!


----------



## phreebsd

i have sent the drawing results to brute650i.
he'll post them when he gets up!


----------



## Brute650i

And the winner is........


----------



## Brute650i

The contest has: 21 players with a total number of 74 entries.


And the Winner is... --->> 08GreenBrute <<--

Contest Players were: 
Name---------(NumberOfEntries)
bruteman---------(10)
DaBrute---------(10)
08GreenBrute---------(9)
cojack---------(9)
08BF650---------(4)
bayou_boy_22---------(4)
drtj---------(4)
woods---------(4)
goodtimes750---------(3)
brutally muddin---------(2)
drtyTshrt---------(2)
fabman---------(2)
gpinjason---------(2)
rocketman01---------(2)
88rxn/a---------(1)
blackBeast---------(1)
codyh---------(1)
grizzlyadams---------(1)
lilbigtonka---------(1)
snipe523---------(1)
uppidycon---------(1)


----------



## phreebsd

congratulations - 08greenbrute!


----------



## Masher

Congrats man.


----------



## drtj

Congrats 08greenbrute


----------



## phreebsd

what did he win!?


----------



## Masher

Two tickets to the Saints Game today!


----------



## Brute650i

Mountains and mud 5 anybody who found the link probably could have guessed it tho.


----------



## DaBrute

Congrats 08greenbrute ! :rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy

congrats 08greenbrute, now can somebody PLEASE tell me where the link was..... still trying too find it lol, just gotta know


----------



## phreebsd

go up to the search and put in "hidden link"


----------



## gpinjason

congrats to 08GreenBrute


----------



## 08GreenBrute

NICE!!!!! thanks i cant believe i won, i usually don't win anything lol. do i need to PM anyone my address?


----------



## Brute650i

Yeah pm me your address. I was going to send you a message when I got around a computer to get your address. 

Congratulations you should enjoy it


----------



## drtyTshrt

I say pass it around after you watch it so everyone can watch it.
Pay it forward and it will come back to you with intrest.
I call dibs


----------



## FABMAN

it was rigged! lol I cry fowl!!! lol


----------

